# Prostate operation



## JanHank

Has anyone had the operation called turp?
Hans is going to be 'seen to' on the 20th of this month.
I think he is a bit worried about what the outcome could be.
There is the PM if you've had this op done, but don't want to talk about it on the open forum, I would like to know if anyone has been through it and what he can expect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Has anyone had the operation called turp?
> Hans is going to be 'seen to' on the 20th of this month.
> I think he is a bit worried about what the outcome could be.
> There is the PM if you've had this op done, but don't want to talk about it on the open forum, I would like to know if anyone has been through it and what he can expect.


Me too, I have my 2nd yearly MRI scan soon, and I have been advised that it might be something to have done if the results are worse than last time, I did consider looking on YouTube, but I did that for the biopsy and nearly crapped mesen, but the reality was actually quite painless almost, more uncomfortable, I recall the doc saying the Turp was similar, but I may be mixed up.

Posted as I've not got the info you/I need, but would like to know more.


----------



## JanHank

We have seen the videos and know what the medics say about the after effects, but first hand information from someone who has had it done is more reliable :grin2:

Since my hip op 1 year ago I have been having a bit of bother that was neither mentioned by the medics and can´t find anything on the internet, then again you know I am unique >


----------



## claypigeon

Ive had it done about 6 weeks ago


----------



## JanHank

claypigeon said:


> Ive had it done about 6 weeks ago


:smile2: thanks for telling. :smile2: anything to report, what surprises should he expect. Your still in the no lifting time zone.


----------



## claypigeon

Right then here we go first off i was very nervous (apprehensive) i had an epidural which as you probably know Jan numbs you from the chest down,i didnt feel a thing.
I was kept in hospital for 2 nights with a catheter then turfed out,the surgeon did say for the next few weeks i would probably wish i hadnt had it done and he was right but thankfully it is getting better (im now peeing like a stallion).
Any questions just ask.

Dave


----------



## JanHank

claypigeon said:


> Right then here we go first off i was very nervous (apprehensive) i had an epidural which as you probably know Jan numbs you from the chest down,i didnt feel a thing.
> I was kept in hospital for 2 nights with a catheter then turfed out,the surgeon did say for the next few weeks i would probably wish i hadnt had it done and he was right but thankfully it is getting better _*(im now peeing like a stallion).*_
> Any questions just ask.
> 
> Dave


:grin2:
Why was he right about wishing you hadn't had it done? Burning, incontinent, what's should he to expect?


----------



## claypigeon

Both of those even now i cant walk past a toilet but it is improving (slowly) tell him to drink plenty of vitaminC.

Dave


----------



## JanHank

claypigeon said:


> Both of those even now i cant walk past a toilet but it is improving (slowly) tell him to drink plenty of vitaminC.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, as he has feared then.
Why vitamin c?


----------



## claypigeon

Apparentley it helps the healing.
Is Hans having an epidural or aneasthetic?


----------



## claypigeon

The operation is worth having done as before i kept dribbling on my shoes, now i can pee over a 5 bar gate😁


----------



## JanHank

He goes for the preparation thingy on Friday so will decide then. The op is on the 20th.


----------



## JanHank

My poor boy (seventy eight) has had a catheter since February when he couldn´t pee at all. He was supposed to have the op ages ago, but they wouldn't do it because of a blood problem, plus he takes blood thinners and has a pacemaker, I won't go on :frown2: but he has seen a haematologist who has given them the ok to do the job.


----------



## claypigeon

Ive got a pacemaker and im on warfarinno probs with either.


----------



## JanHank

claypigeon said:


> Ive got a pacemaker and im on warfarinno probs with either.


Hans is surprised your not on one of the more modern blood thinners, he has had Pradaxa since it first came out 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, I'm a bit confused (yeah yeah) If you pee like a stallion, surely you should be able to pass most toilets, so what was the benefit of the op?


----------



## JanHank

One reason, he won't end up like Hans, unable to pee at all and in great pain. It's early days yet Kev, hopefully by Christmas Dave will be able to fill his boots without actually filling his boots >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mine seems to vary, one minute stallion, next my little pony, 3 times in the night last night.

1/2 a viagra helps with the slippers issue.


----------



## JanHank

I bet you wish you had the bladder of a dog.
Motley went out last night at 11 pm for his last pee, this morning it was raining so nose out of the door, just, 
about turn "You can go out there if you like, Motley not". the rain eased at 1pm so tried him again and almost had to boot him out, did what he had to do which wasn't a lot, took all of 1 1/2 mins and back in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah< but then I'd have to deal with the fascination with trees, lampposts, cyclists and postmans legs, not to mention sniffing stuff all the time, and that licking thing they do is a real no no.


----------



## rayrecrok

I have female hormone injections every 3 months, at a cost of £400 a pop, and a PSA test once a year, My oncologist said if the PSA result gets to 6 or above come back otherwise bugger off.

My last test last month was .04 so it is matter of living with prostate cancer, it's just the hot flushes with the female hormones, but I just throw the bed clothes off for a bit then back under when it passes.. The side effects are my knees are a problem and some of my other joints, the doc said what would you rather have this or a full blown Prostate cancer.. Err no contest!.

ray.


----------



## claypigeon

JanHank said:


> One reason, he won't end up like Hans, unable to pee at all and in great pain. It's early days yet Kev, hopefully by Christmas Dave will be able to fill his boots without actually filling his boots >


You are absolutely right Jan😁


----------



## JanHank

rayrecrok said:


> I have female hormone injections every 3 months, at a cost of £400 a pop, and a PSA test once a year, My oncologist said if the PSA result gets to 6 or above come back otherwise bugger off.
> 
> My last test last month was .04 so it is matter of living with prostate cancer, it's just the hot flushes with the female hormones, but I just throw the bed clothes off for a bit then back under when it passes.. The side effects are my knees are a problem and some of my other joints, the doc said what would you rather have this or a full blown Prostate cancer.. Err no contest!.
> 
> ray.


Are the radiated gold seeds not an option Ray, I know 2 people who have them implanted.
https://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/radioactive-seed-implants#1


----------



## rayrecrok

JanHank said:


> Are the radiated gold seeds not an option Ray, I know 2 people who have them implanted.
> https://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/radioactive-seed-implants#1


All treatments were available and the experts came up with what I am having, seems to be working so why change it takes a minute for the jab with no side effects and I am on my way and the best thing it is done at my doctors 5 mins down the road..

Not invasive so I am happy!.. I plan to die with it not of it.

ray.


----------



## claypigeon

Hi Jan can you let me know how Hans gets on with the TURP operation.

Dave


----------



## JanHank

claypigeon said:


> Hi Jan can you let me know how Hans gets on with the TURP operation.
> 
> Dave


Sorry to keep you waiting, but its been a busy day,
I also had to sit and listen to the PM Mrs May.

Urgent visit to the urologist this morning because he has an infection that the anti bionic was not getting rid of, turns out he has 3 bugs, 2 the anti biotic was dealing with, but the 3rd has to have a different anti biotic.
Asked if it was wise to go ahead and was told as long as he has no fever they will still do the op.
Tomorrow is the pre-op procedure, then next Tuesday the op.

How are things with you, as well as peeing like a stallion what about the other function? :wink2: Hans is hoping his functioning might return.:grin2: I told him it's been missing for too many years I don't think it can be found :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Err, what's stirring tea got to with i5 gert?


----------



## claypigeon

Im afraid to say 100% function isnt happening, only 50% .😥

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer

Which half have you lost? Talking about it or thinking about it? :wink2:


Jan, are you praying for or against?


(You have to smile or you might weep!)


----------



## JanHank

If he finds it I may have forgotten what to do with it :grin2:


----------



## claypigeon

The problem is i think my wife has got used to me not pestering her


----------



## JanHank

What a carry on, appointment to be here at 10 am. He's done more waiting than being seen, now they tell him he must wait until 3.30 for an EGG I have sent him back to tell them it's now or they wait until he comes in on Tuesday. We have one and a half hours to home, it was -2c and foggy when we left this morning, I don't want to be driving after dark, which it will be after his ECG , because it may again be foggy.


----------



## raynipper

Can you risk being picky Jan.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

*Oh yes*



raynipper said:


> Can you risk being picky Jan.?
> 
> Ray.


Oh yes, and we are home :grin2: ECG will be done on Tuesday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I would have stayed and had it done.


----------



## JanHank

Wimps :grin2: An ECG takes 5 minutes, not waiting another 2 hours because they are so unorganized.


----------



## raynipper

Been longer at the Post Office.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

More fool you.


----------



## aldra

I agree Jan 
Appointments are a appointments

When Albert had radiotherapy on his prostate he knew the time each day for the full 4 week course 

When he had it following the removal of a melonoma tumour, they informed him daily what time next day 

He finally complained to the consultant and asked him what does your slogan “Living with cancer really mean ? “

We can make no arrangements because we have no idea what time I need to arrange around 

The consultant checked with the dept and then

Amazingly they were then able to give him times for the whole week

We are service users, we have all paid for this service 

And just as we need to respect the NHS , attend appointments ect promptly 

They need to respect the user of the service 

Sometimes at Christie’s we wait long after our time, but sometimes someone is being given devastating news and is struggling to accept it and needs time

That cannot be timed , should not be timed 

We will wait, one day it may be us 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> If he finds it I may have forgotten what to do with it :grin2:


I'd remember Jan :frown2:

But I'd rather have him alive

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

What I/we find most annoying is there were 5 people there, Hans was the first to arrive, each of these people had an appointment for the same procedure therefore each department should have been ready for them one after the other, no emergencies for form filling, a junior anaesthetic, blood extraction and ECG, they should have all been waiting for the next patient. All 5 could have been done by 12 noon.


----------



## JanHank

*Here we go again*

Friday is not a good day to have the pre op thing done.
Telephone call today to say the operation can´t be done on Tuesday, he has to go again because of the blood problem and the Haematologist professor of course isn't there today for them to consult. :frown2:
He has to go on Tuesday, not for the operation, but to see this doctor that rang today.

What a jerkin nuisance :frown2:


----------



## patp

So frustrating for you both


----------



## JanHank

Here we are again, me waiting in the car park while Hans is waiting to see what's next.

He has seen the doctor who rang on Saturday, he, the doctor, then went off to talk to the 2 professors involved, came back and asked if Hans had stopped taking the pradaxa, blood thinner, he had, until he was told Saturday the op was postponed, but then started taking them again :frown2: 
Plot so far, he will have to go into hospital the day before the op, no date so far, to have as I understood it, a boost of red corpuscle. 
Next episode later. Just phoned me going to collect him now.


----------



## rayrecrok

I am so grateful I only need the female hormone four times a year, to go through intrusive surgery and all the messing about that is involved, I don't know if I can be bothered, I think "do not resuscitate" sounds appropriate, give the family a break from all the upheaval.

ray.


----------



## JanHank

rayrecrok said:


> I am so grateful I only need the female hormone four times a year, to go through intrusive surgery and all the messing about that is involved, I don't know if I can be bothered, I think "do not resuscitate" sounds appropriate, give the family a break from all the upheaval.
> 
> ray.


Blimey ray, he's got an enlarged prostate not prostate cancer, do you want me to bump him off when he has so much energy.

Anyway, yes more buggering about. The local urologist who was supposed to have been in touch with the surgeon, wasn't. The doctor he saw had no idea what was going on so today he saw the Professor in charge.
On the 3rd of Dec. they are going to remove the catheter at :grin2: 9.35am (shall I take bets on that time) 
and at 1pm the prof. will do an ultrasound to see just how big the prostate is and who knows what happened after that.


----------



## patp

I think Ray was talking about himself Jan.

Hope that everything falls into place, medically speaking, for poor Hans. Such a minefield negotiating with all the different medics.

Make sure you factor in some "me" time for yourself.


----------



## aldra

rayrecrok said:


> I am so grateful I only need the female hormone four times a year, to go through intrusive surgery and all the messing about that is involved, I don't know if I can be bothered, I think "do not resuscitate" sounds appropriate, give the family a break from all the upheaval.
> 
> ray.


Ray don't underestimate two things

Your love of life and family

Others love of you

Do not resuscitate is a terminal decision, given for when you no longer have the capacity to decide or choose to refuse futher treatment

You could say that if during an op you die, do not resuscitate

If you have a heart attack, do not resuscitate

But given today's surgery that would be very unlikely

Even heart attack victims go on to survive for many years

To die rather than have an operation is a bit extreme unless yuur chance of survival is negligible

I watched someone very close to me choose no futher treatment , he was 85 with pneumonia , nil by mouth because it went onto his chest not his stomach

Drip removed, antibiotics ceased

Watched him slowly drown himself as he gulped water knowing , it was his choice , and who knows maybe medical knowledge was only prolonging the enevitable

In that case , do not resuscitate is a valid decision

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

Sandra I plan to die with it not of it, don't forget I died three times two years ago, it's nothing to bother about at least I found that out.

ray.


----------



## aldra

And you will 

I hope you will

We don’t even consider Albert will die with prostate cancer

The melonoma is far more aggressive , maybay 6 months or two years

But here we are , 5 years later 

2 years since the last metastasis 

A bit of a blip now 

I hoped for 5 years 

How wrong was I

I want another 5 years at least 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

I and many others will pray that you get it. Not sure about Webby (joke!!!!)


----------



## aldra

HermanHymer said:


> I and many others will pray that you get it. Not sure about Webby (joke!!!!)


Naw Webby would wish me well

Whose he going to argue with if not me ?, we have a love hate relationship

And all he needs to do to end it is ignore my posts

But he has a message he needs to get out there

And if he does that by misrepresenting me, so be it

I'm a big girl now, and at 74, I think I know whether or not I'm a racist bigot

So maybe it's time he flew his own banner

Sandra


----------



## claypigeon

Any news yet Jan?

Dave


----------



## JanHank

claypigeon said:


> Any news yet Jan?
> 
> Dave


You obviously missed this post Dave


*20.11.18*
More buggering about. The local urologist who was supposed to have been in touch with the surgeon, he wasn't. The doctor Hans saw had no idea what was going on so today he saw the Professor in charge. Plan is-- On the 3rd of Dec. they are going to remove the catheter at 9.35am (shall I take bets on that time) 
and at 1pm the prof. will do an ultrasound to see just how big the prostate is and who knows what happened after that.
/COLOR]
He still has an infection, these tablets are not getting rid of the burning he has all the time so Monday he will probably need to take another sample.
Yesterday he had a heart ultrasound because he runs out of breath and energy every now and then for 15 mins or so, then he's OK again.
It showed he still has a heart and nothing remarkable as they say, so still a mystery.

I´m considering trading him in for a new model >

How are you progressing?


----------



## aldra

jan forget it 

There are no new models 

You have a dog whisperer 

I recon he’s a bit of all right 

Back off Pudsy 

He’s not quite as good as Albert , almost though 

Are you offended Hans babe? 

Or would one day you would like to meet us 

How about you Jan? :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

He's not reading the thread at the moment Sandra, but I know he's not into foursomes > >


----------



## aldra

Niether am I 

Perish the thought 

We,ll not bother meeting up 

Weirdoes you thought that 

I hope you were joking 

But I look at albert , a husband , dad and grandad 

I thought you knew I wouldn’t change him after 54 yrs 

Actually this time I didn’t get the joke

I thought you knew me better than than that 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Just read what you wrote

_Are you offended Hans babe? 
Or would one day you would like to meet us 
_

then my answer and the 2 little devil faces that went with it.


----------



## aldra

I’d never mean to embarrass Hans or you 

But I understand 

Maybe you don’t know me that well

No one can ever take the place of Albert 

I thought you all knew that 

So I could tease knowing you all understood

I was just teasing 

For goodness sake I’m 74 

54 years married to the same guy 

Well past my best 

Although my mind isn’t 

I love an argument or a debate 

And don’t forget I have a toy boy, I’ve had him for years 

His wife knows, Albert knows 

I just love his hugs 

He is my Barry 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> I'd never mean to embarrass Hans or you
> 
> But I understand
> 
> Maybe you don't know me that well
> 
> No one can ever take the place of Albert
> 
> I thought you all knew that
> 
> So I could tease knowing you all understood
> 
> I was just teasing
> 
> For goodness sake I'm 74
> 
> 54 years married to the same guy
> 
> Well past my best
> 
> Although my mind isn't
> 
> I love an argument or a debate
> 
> And don't forget I have a toy boy, I've had him for years
> 
> His wife knows, Albert knows
> 
> I just love his hugs
> 
> He is my Barry
> 
> Sandra


For heaven sake Sandra, who is embraced, certainly not us, we´re un-embaraceable, calm down woman you know you will be welcome if ever you get this far east and that hellish hound of yours as well.
Now put your feet up and empty the bottle. I'm alcohol free for the past 3 weeks, doesn´t make me feel any better, but I have lost a couple of pounds :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well I’m not alchol free 

But I’m almost food free 

Just don’t have an appetite anymore 

I’m biding time, not even cleaning now other than washing clothes and pots

I feel bad but kids rushing through my house, babies crying just isn’t doing it for me

I must be losing my touch because they are lovely kids 

But I came back tired from my travels and a futhermonth with a house ful isn’t helping 

I need to prepare for Christmas, although even that is slipping away 

And I’m wondering why bother?

But I have other kids and grandkids who will be expecting we will keep up the family tradition 

Of trees and food

I always loved Christmas , my trees and my family , a clean house and fire burning and food awaiting them as they visit 

And visit they will 

Touch base and bring their kids too

To relive their Christmases, in a house overfilled with Christmas trees , a crib that grandkids need to constantly rearrange , Why ? I have no idea, except the shepherds, sheep, cows and donkey change places every visit 

The wise men and angel seem static , but little and now not so little fingers feel a need to rearrange the nativity scene as they’ve done since they were babes 

So I guess we will do Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith

aldra said:


> ...................
> 
> I need to prepare for Christmas, although even that is slipping away
> 
> And I'm wondering why bother?
> ................


You know the answer to that as well as the rest of us.

It's a special time for families to get together and share a meal, to have drink together, to fall asleep in front of a fire, to rekindle old arguments, to remind ourselves why we avoid each other for the rest of the year..........

......... Oh. I see what you mean.

:-(

.


----------



## raynipper

Your starting to realise Sandra. There is something to be said for peace and quiet as a pleasure.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

As we are on the big Ch subject, when I was a little girl I hung one of Mums stockings up at the fireplace,
when I was in my teens the children hung up pillow cases, are they hanging up duvets covers now?:serious::laugh:


----------



## aldra

Fortunately that bit of Christmas I dont know Jan

I used to do grandkids stockings but now with 11 + 2 even with our8 ft fireplace it’s a bit much 

We’ve chickened out and give money 

To kids and grandkids alike 

They still drop off presents for each other here though 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

True...…………………………………………. Ray.


----------



## aldra

I want to shelter myself

I’ll decorate the house 

I love Christmas trees 

I’ll shy away from family gatherings 

For the first year they won’t be here 

I’ve too much to clean up after my son and new family depart 

A family of 5 plus a new baby plus us and the hound 

We are truly knackered 

Our son is a bit put out with being given a date to leave

Even though he’s extended it by three days 

You been here three months, we want three weeks till Christmas 

And yes time expands to fit the job available 

But his partner has stored everything in labelled boxes ours, ,because I insisted that was done

Not only to remove things from my house 

But to empty the never ending plastic bags cluttering my home 

You cannot return to your unfinished home with everything willy nilly in plastic bags 

You need to pack label plan

Because in the next weeks you are not coming back and forward removing things 

When I say gone I mean gone 

But in the loft we’ve cleared a space for you 

If youwon’t need it before Christmas

Well you can store it there short term 

And if the worse comes to the worse

Maybe you and your kids can stay with your mum 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

HurricaneSmith said:


> You know the answer to that as well as the rest of us.
> 
> It's a special time for families to get together and share a meal, to have drink together, to fall asleep in front of a fire, to rekindle old arguments, to remind ourselves why we avoid each other for the rest of the year..........
> 
> ......... Oh. I see what you mean.
> 
> :-(
> 
> .


Not so here

We rekindle old arguments on a monthly basis

And

Albert remains the Alfa Mayo , he's wise, and gentle

His grown grandkids listen to him

They borrow money and pay it back according to their agreement

Which is made to enable them to do it

His kids

Well they know this dad has always been exceptional

And he's getting old

But they ain't going to challenge him any time soon

Best they don't

Gentle he is

Until he's not

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith

aldra said:


> .................................... They borrow money and pay it back according to their agreement
> 
> Which is made to enable them to do it
> 
> His kids
> ..........................


Funny you should say that, and it's good to know that I'm not the only tyrant.

I was talking to our sons recently, and both remembered how I loaned each of them money, but used a book to record how and when they paid it back. I was pleased to know that now, looking back, they respected the arrangement as it helped teach them the value of money.

I told them it was exactly what my father did for me, and that I hoped they would do the same for their children in turn.

Some things in life, down the ages, remain the same.........hopefully.

.


----------



## aldra

Yep we lend to kids and grandkids 

And Albert knows to every penny 

What each borrows and repays 

And do we really care?

Sush we don’t 

Except agreements are made 

And Albert expects each and every one of them to honour that agreement 

And they do 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Trouble is the older they get

The larger the sums 

And the money is theirs eventually ,but they don’t need to borrow equally 

So we need to balance it

We have so many kids , and three grown up grandkids, and 8 younger ones 

And our Will leaves 50% divided amongst grandkids, 50 divided amongst kids 

I’d like to give grandkids their estimated share once they reach 25 and remove them from the will 

But some think that’s unfair , what if there is nothing left for the younger ones 

Taken in care fees etc 

I have my moments when I think I’ll be dead 

So do I really care.?

We made the will to ensure the older grandkids who would have no doubt left home could benefit , because new marriages brought younger grandkids 

But we may change it to give the older ones their inheritance and let the parents sort out the others 

Gosh I’m getting old 

And I’m beginning not to care 

And it occurs to me if we are in an old people’s home

Where the hell are you lot ?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Don't worry about the next generation Sandra. They will probably be self sufficient and by the time you leave them a lump sum anyway.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Unfortunately not Ray

Our grandkids 

Their generation are unlikely to own their own home , unlikely to raise the deposit necessary 

Our Megs pays 500 £ + a month in a shared small flat 

Plus bills 

Granted she works for a law firm in south Manchester 

But she’s still in training , and it costs her 900 £ for two years part time tuition for her next exams 

And rents are huge 

And of course she’s lucky because we can finance her, but it’s a loan , if she was our only grandchild it would be a gift 

But she’s not so it’s offset against her inheritance 

And yes, I wouldn’t say to others, but she is one of the three originals

I raised her for three years from birth, and well beyond that in shared care 

As I did with the other two 

She’s lived with us on and off for years , throughout university and beyond 

And we payed her through uni and that isn’t offset against her inheritance

And as always proximity is the key 

She is the apple of her grandads eye, texts him daily, and he changed her nappies, massaged her with essential oils, carried her on his back up mountains in the Lake District 

And Alex seems now to be self sufficient up to a point , refused university , but still touches base , and is sorting out his finances with our help 

And young Albert well who knows what will become of him, refuses to conform, but still is here constantly, as he says, his grandad is his dad 

But we have 8 more 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

And does that sound as though I don’t love the others

Of course I do 

And Archie the latest is fantastic

But if I’m honest he will be much more adorable once he moves out and visits 

I’m tired of his crying, and he seems already to have temper tantrums

He likes to be held and talked too and amused constantly 

Every day he’s wearing thin his delight 

A couple of visits a week will do me fine 

I told you I’m getting old

Sandra


----------



## patp

I would make it as even as you can between them all, Sandra. Nothing divides families more then money.

My elder brother is still smarting because my middle brother bought my mum's council house, for her, and benefited from the profit on it when it was sold. The eldest was my mum's "golden boy" so he was not used to coming second. They rarely speak now because my mum transferred her attention to my middle brother when he bought her the house and allowed her to live there rent free. She even told my older brother that she was disappointed in him ( we assume because he did not have a "good" job like his brother). What she really meant was that he was not giving her money. It smarts when things like that are said and inheritances are not evenly divided. The two brothers rarely speak now and if we bring them together it is awkward.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I go back for another MRI I think on the 29th.


----------



## claypigeon

Are we now back on the original thread about prostates?


----------



## Drew

claypigeon said:


> Are we now back on the original thread about prostates?


Who hijacked this one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not guilty, I hope, but I am a frequent sinner, but this is off topic too


----------



## JanHank

*Never mind eh!*

It kept the subject in view. 
Did you see my post Dave?
How's it going with you?

Kev, MRI for what, you've got a large body :grin2:>


----------



## raynipper

Drew said:


> Who hijacked this one?


Show me a topic that never deviated.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What's the topic Gerty


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Show me a topic that never deviated.
> 
> Ray.


This didn't just deviate Raymond it jumped from one cliff to Christmas.
It is an important subject, the original topic, to a lot of men, most are too shy to talk about it unfortunately. I kept thinking someone else was joining the initial thread conversation and unsubscribed in the end because of repeats from other threads.


----------



## aldra

Albert has been rejected from the prostate cancer screening

Apparently he ignored all the written warnings which he did , because we were not here to open the post 

I’m wondering if his full 6 monthly scans to check for rogue melonoma would also pick up any spread of prostate cancer, we will ask the oncologist at the next visit in January 

He can of course get the GP to re refer him , as he explained why he hadn’t responded to the post , we weren’t here to open it , but they still insist on a re referral 

With regards to sexual function following prostate treatment I feel there is insufficient information given before and after 

Insufficient help following it , to “find other ways “ as one consultant informed us without identifying those other ways 

And I guess as one surgeon cheerfully told us when asked 

There is no sex in the grave 

Trouble is we are not in the grave 

But I guess he being a Muslim had his vestal virgins to look forward too >

Back off Webby, I didn’t write the Koran 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well we’re back on this important topic 

So where the hell are you lot 

Jan where is Hans up to?

I just find it strange we can talk about deviation from a thread 

It’s a moral deviation full of sound and fury signifying nothing 

But when it’s back now, no one comments 

Well I’ll comment Albert had or has Prostate cancer 

So do you really think I or he think it’s an an unimportant thing that hasn’t impacted hugely on our lives ?
So unimportant that we deviate 

Actually I’m getting fed up with MHF 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

As there is nothing to report until after Monday its pointless me prattling on.

I have already reported he still has an infection. 
Oh yes, I can tell you about that.
He went to the urologist on Monday, they took a urine sample, results won't be there until tomorrow because they have Wednesdays (today) off :frown2:. He wouldn't give him another anti-biotic because he has already had 2 types and wants to make sure he gets the right one. 

Now it´s a waiting game until after Monday.


----------



## aldra

Fine

Can we deviate whilst we wait ?

Forget it 

I’m becoming intolant 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I don't see why we need to deviate Sandra, there are plenty of other thread to talk about whatever you like or even start a new one on a subject you want to discuss.

I'm sure the people who are interested in prostates :laugh: are capable of finding this thread again. :grin2:


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> As there is nothing to report until after Monday its pointless me prattling on.
> 
> I have already reported he still has an infection.
> Oh yes, I can tell you about that.
> He went to the urologist on Monday, they took a urine sample, results won't be there until tomorrow because they have Wednesdays (today) off :frown2:. He wouldn't give him another anti-biotic because he has already had 2 types and wants to make sure he gets the right one.
> 
> Now it´s a waiting game until after Monday.


I know they have to be careful with antibiotics now but I think the pendulum has swung too far. Surely someone could test for antibiotic sensitivity so that he can start on the right one? It is how Chris's chest infection got hold of him. They would not change the antibiotic.


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> I don't see why we need to deviate Sandra, there are plenty of other thread to talk about whatever you like or even start a new one on a subject you want to discuss.
> 
> I'm sure the people who are interested in prostates :laugh: are capable of finding this thread again. :grin2:


As I've said

I'm intolerant

So maybe my time is at an end

I respond to the last thread

But I expect people to remember

That we are dealing with prostate cancer and it's results best we can

And no I don't take easy being told I don't think it's important

I remember most of your concerns

So you need to remember mine

Or maybe you don't

In which case it's time to say goodbye

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> As I've said
> 
> I'm intolerant
> 
> So maybe my time is at an end
> 
> I respond to the last thread
> 
> But I expect people to remember
> 
> That we are dealing with prostate cancer and it's results best we can
> *
> And no I don't take easy being told I don't think it's important*
> 
> I remember most of your concerns
> 
> So you need to remember mine
> 
> Or maybe you don't
> 
> In which case it's time to say goodbye
> 
> Sandra


Who told you that? I haven't seen anyone saying anything of the sort and your beginning to annoy me Sandra, you are not the only one with problems and you've had a lot of sympathy from the whole forum with every single one of them, now back off and stop making a fool of yourself. 
Now I have said my bit and I will say no more, 
The next time I add anything will be after Monday when we know more.


----------



## aldra

You are more than welcome to be annoyed Jan 
I rather feel I saw a comment on this thread 
To the effect that people didn’t think it was an important topic 

Don’t bother being annoyed

Does this face look bothered ? 

I don’t think so 

Did I ever say my problems are more important than others?

Obviously they are not

Many friends have died on here

Pusser , uncle Norman , Listerdeisal, to name a few 

And yes I’ll back off 

I certainly wouldn’t want to make a fool of myself 

Although 

Why not on here where most do 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

ps

And I certainly don’t need you to tell me how many people have supported me

Nor for the record how many I’ve supported in return 

You overstep your friendship 

I’m not that desperate for friends 

Aldra


----------



## JanHank

*Now we know why claypigeon hasn't replied.*

He can´t post anymore, they are asking for his sub. :frown2:

If there are more men that are having this prostate trouble or have had the operation done I do wish they would be brave and let us know how it effects them.

Hans has always been dubious about having the op done, the more he reads the less he likes it.

Till Monday when he will know more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Handbags at dawn.


----------



## patp

It is sometimes worse being the carer than being the patient so a little compassion for both ladies is needed from us all.


----------



## aldra

I don’t bother with a handbag, Kev 

And I don’t do dawn 

And the effects are different for different people 

And Alberts surgeon is testament to that 

People who have had much less invasive surgery , let a lone the amount 

Guard their arm and loose function 

So it’s always down to individual perception 

Which is and is not helpful 

And I have no gripe with Hans

As a dog whisperer he will probabally cope fine 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*I know he's really worried*

Because he is reading everything I can fined for him on the internet.
He is worried about incontinence after the op. he would rather keep the catheter he says if it´s going to cause incontinence.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I suppose if he is thinking that way, he may as well have the op and if he suffers from incontinence afterwards he can ask for a catheter again.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I suppose if he is thinking that way, he may as well have the op and if he suffers from incontinence afterwards he can ask for a catheter again.


We´ll wait and see what the man says on Monday, its the unknown that's worrying, so many things can go wrong and don't forget he also has this blood disorder and he has a vivid imagination of what can go wrong.


----------



## patp

I agree with Kev. Just ask before the op if it is an option.

There has been a piece on the radio about people with disabilities who are choosing to have a catheter fitted to give them freedom to go out without needing to research for disabled facilities. Some of them had given themselves infections by limiting their fluid intake and so a catheter was seen as the best option. Some catheters are stitched in via the abdomen and have a valve for emptying. Others go in via the usual route.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> I agree with Kev. Just ask before the op if it is an option.
> 
> There has been a piece on the radio about people with disabilities who are choosing to have a catheter fitted to give them freedom to go out without needing to research for disabled facilities. Some of them had given themselves infections by limiting their fluid intake and so a catheter was seen as the best option. Some catheters are stitched in via the abdomen and have a valve for emptying. Others go in via the usual route.


catheters are well known for causing infection, Hans still has an infection, sample taken on Monday and still no result today, how can that be unless they have lost it :frown2:


----------



## aldra

We all have vivid imaginations Jan 

When we face the unknown 

If incontinance is a factor it needs to be discussed with his surgeon 

And yes some will be left with incontinance but many more won’t 

These days the medical profession can be a problem 

They have to give every scenario of things that can go wrong 

To cover themselves in the event 

Like I said , they gave Albert 6 months following his initial diagnosis, I guess if they had given him Five years we could have sued if he’d died after 6 months 

But to put it into perspective

Tenner Lady products seem to be flying high for females left incontinant after multiple births when they were younger 

Just saying :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Last week when the papers were shown him to read he said to the doctor, "If I took notice of everything I am reading I wouldn´t come back" 

The Professor he will see on Monday is a good guy, he helped Hans some years back by ridding him of a chronic infection that anti biotic couldn´t deal with, it was some voodoo medicine as Hans called it, took 6 months to cure him, but cure him it did, so Hans has trust him in, up to a point:wink2:


----------



## claypigeon

*Hans*

Hi Jan im back


----------



## JanHank

claypigeon said:


> Hi Jan im back


About time too. :grin2: Glad your sorted, I got the big stick out to VS >

So is Hans panicking about nothing or dose he have cause to.?


----------



## JanHank

I have just been told the real fear he has, its to do with his late wife who had MS and was catheterised for some time, she had an operation and died of blood poisoning, I knew this, but didn't connect, it´s not something I ever think of. He, as I have said before, already has a blood disorder, so that concerns him even more.
Now I understand, I will not push him anymore, he and the professor have to talk about it and make a decision. You never know whats going on in someone elses head, no matter how well you know them, I just knew he is very worried.


----------



## claypigeon

My only problem is that i do have to run to the loo a lot i dont get much warning i think my washer is wore out,im hoping it will improve.


----------



## JanHank

Have exercises been recommended?


----------



## claypigeon

No nothing maybe when i go back to see the consultant he will sort me out other than that i will have to tie a knot in it.😂


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> I have just been told the real fear he has, its to do with his late wife who had MS and was catheterised for some time, she had an operation and died of blood poisoning, I knew this, but didn't connect, it´s not something I ever think of. He, as I have said before, already has a blood disorder, so that concerns him even more.
> Now I understand, I will not push him anymore, he and the professor have to talk about it and make a decision. You never know whats going on in someone elses head, no matter how well you know them, I just knew he is very worried.


No you don't Jan

And that's why others experience although helpful in some ways are not in others

Han needs to discuss his fears with his medical team , and you can support him in that

It's highly likely his deceased wife's experience has absolutely no bearing on his

These are issues different to the op which need to be tackled first

Tell my dog whisperer I have every confidence in him to sort this out

He'll never meet the hound from hell unfortunately

If he did it would be love at first sight to both

Sandra


----------



## claypigeon

What I would like to know is, am I the only male on this forum that has had the turp procedure?
Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I dunno Dave, but I'm considering it, could you tell us a bit about your experiences with the whole procedure please.


----------



## raynipper

I had something like that 35 years ago and it still brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I had something like that 35 years ago and it still brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.
> 
> Ray.


I don't believe there is something like that Raymond, you either did or didn't and if you did after 35 years it time to have a check to make sure its not getting too large again.

*Dave*
If you look at the amount of hits this subject has had I am sure you are not the only one who has had the procedure or many are thinking about having it and want to find out more.
*About Hans*
Unfortunately he has decided not to go on Monday because of the awful infection that is not yet being treated, not sure who is to blame for that, urologist or Laboratory. He doesn't want to be messed about with until its cleared up.
This is his final decision, he said. :serious:
A few years ago he had kidney stones and to remove them had a kidney catheter, with it in place was not too terrible, but removing it was and he was in agony for some time after.


----------



## raynipper

Jan, my problem was I was slightly 'leaking' after taking a leak. The doc or locum said it might be prostate related and they would take a look.
Yes this involved putting me out and stuffing a camera up my penis and I think complete with tripod. They announced there was nothing untoward and I didn't need any further investigation.
But peeing for days after was very painful and the old expression about razor blades came true. But it all got better slowly.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

So that's cleared that one up, you didn't have a Turp when they shave off the prostate to a reasonable size, but it can grow back again after some years.

Your peeing experience is what Hans is feeling ALL the time, he doesn't pee because it all goes out automatic :laugh: but the burning is there.

And I thought women were supposed to be the difficult sex.


----------



## claypigeon

Right then i will try to explain the procedure. First of all i was peeing very slowly i had several different tests the final one was the camera and film crew the good part was they were pleasing to the eye (3 females) so there i was lay on a bed and one of them says lift up your gown, embarrasing most definately, without going into graphic detail she numbed percy then went exploring.
About a month later the urologist told me i needed the turp 3 years later i agreed to have it done, iwent to hospital on date given told to sit in waiting area with 5 other men this was 10 in morning 4 in afternoon nurse says we have a bed for you good i thought this is usualy the hard part then i was told the op wasnt going to happen that day to say i was pi****d off is an understatment.
I went back 3 weeks later had an epidural and it was done, peeing afterwards was uncomfortable but i have to say none of it was painfull only a bit embarasing which after a while even that goes away.
Any questions please ask and i will try and answer them.

Dave


----------



## claypigeon

I have to say i was conscious through all the tests and turp procedure.


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> I have just been told the real fear he has, its to do with his late wife who had MS and was catheterised for some time, she had an operation and died of blood poisoning, I knew this, but didn't connect, it´s not something I ever think of. He, as I have said before, already has a blood disorder, so that concerns him even more.
> Now I understand, I will not push him anymore, he and the professor have to talk about it and make a decision. You never know whats going on in someone elses head, no matter how well you know them, I just knew he is very worried.


Jan, don't they drive you mad with bottling things up?

Chris was very depressed, for a while, I could not understand why and then it came to me - he had for years told anyone that would listen that man's allotted time on earth was "three score years and ten". When he reached the magic milestone only to be told that he had serious heart disease (alongside the asbestos sitting in his lungs) he went into mental decline. Since reaching 71, and surviving open heart surgery, he seems to have to be on better terms with his health problems.

Let's hope that Hans finds some reassurance from his consultant. (ps I try to attend important appointments to ask the questions that he does not want to trouble to doctor with).


----------



## patp

When I read above about the pain that people are in post op it makes me mad. Ask for proper pain relief for goodness sake! Nurses often say how easy it is to nurse on a male ward. Is this because they are all lying there in agony rather than "bother" the nurse for some pain relief?! It is now known that healing takes place much faster if the patient is kept pain free. Chris was seriously lectured pre op by his team about the importance of taking the pain meds.


----------



## JanHank

claypigeon said:


> I have to say i was conscious through all the tests and turp procedure.


What drug were you taking before the op Dave and do you still have to take it?

Hans has Tamsulosin 40 mg.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> I had something like that 35 years ago and it still brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.
> 
> Ray.


Hopefully they have ceased the use of the auger Ray.


----------



## aldra

Albert took that prior to his treatment for prostate cancer 

To increase the flow past an enlarged prostate ?

But following cancer treatment he stopped 

Can’t remember the details

Except at first they weren’t going to treat the prostate cancer 

As the melonoma would finish him off first :frown2:

Sandra


----------



## claypigeon

Hi Jan yes i was on tamsulosin they took me off it straight after the op.

Dave


----------



## aldra

Jan 

A urinary infection is horrendance 

I’m with Hans

Unless his surgeons say his op will cure it , I’d need more information 

I’ve only experienced cystitis on several occasions 

But that was enough 

My thoughts are with him 

Get in there my dog whisperer 

You are a bit special 

what? You have a problem with that anyone ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

After thinking about it and understanding why he is so concerned about the outcome, I understand him a lot more. I used to suffer with cystitis a lot until after the menopause, then it just stopped :smile2:
If he had only aired these worries to me and the surgeon before. Monday we hope he will have the correct antibiotic, get rid of the infection and start again.


----------



## claypigeon

It took me 3 years to pluck up the courage to go ahead with it so i can sort of understand Hans reluctance to go ahead even if he hadnt got other problems.

Dave


----------



## JanHank

claypigeon said:


> It took me 3 years to pluck up the courage to go ahead with it so i can sort of understand Hans reluctance to go ahead even if he hadnt got other problems.
> 
> Dave


Now you there Dave, he asked if you'd got to his stage of a catheter?


----------



## claypigeon

No Jan i only had to stand at a urinal twice as long as anyone else. I have to sayi am glad i had it done i can put up with dashing to the loo ( says i hoping it will improve)

Dave


----------



## aldra

Albert no longer needs to dash to the loo

But it doesn’t , ahem , stand to attention the way it should

And to fair, my failing joints mean I struggle to there on time 

Especially as I take water tablets 

But I’ve got Tena ladies

How are the mighty fallen ?

We’re getting old, we have problems , fortunately just physical 

And who wants to admit it ?

It happens to us all, male and female 

If the mind goes 

Then we really have got problems 

As yet I will take any of you on 

Until I can’t 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Notifications gone tits up again on MHF.


----------



## JanHank

This and another came to me OK Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Jan, don't they drive you mad with bottling things up?
> 
> Chris was very depressed, for a while, I could not understand why and then it came to me - he had for years told anyone that would listen that man's allotted time on earth was "three score years and ten". When he reached the magic milestone only to be told that he had serious heart disease (alongside the asbestos sitting in his lungs) he went into mental decline. Since reaching 71, and surviving open heart surgery, he seems to have to be on better terms with his health problems.
> 
> Let's hope that Hans finds some reassurance from his consultant. (ps I try to attend important appointments to ask the questions that he does not want to trouble to doctor with).


I always take Liz with me to appointments if possible, 1, she also asked questions, 2, she remembers the answers better than I, 3, I don't have to tell her about it all when I get home.
@claypigeon Dave, when you say embarrassment, what are you referring to please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes me too, but Daves reply to my question, didn't.


----------



## claypigeon

What i meant by embarrasing was getting percy out in front of 3 women (1 18yr old 1 about 30 and 1 about45.
But it does wear off after a while. The embarresment i mean.


----------



## JanHank

*It is such a shame*

I'm checking how many hits this subject is getting, there are *5 *of us who are posting, but in the past 24 hours there have been *229 hits*.
I know I haven't looked 34 times in 24 hours and I'm sure the other 4 haven't so > where are you all, I know there must be more men out there with this problem, but more than half of those posting are women _only_ *4* men 

It´s not something to be ashamed of, the more you know about the subject the better prepared you will be if things get ruff.

Come on you guys get asking questions or tell us if you've had the Turp procedure. There is a lot to read on t`internet, but personal experiences are a better way to be informed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

TBH Gerty, I've read all 14 pages and I am not much wiser, I suppose it's a suck it and see affair, and different for all of us, if/when I get it done, I will post details.


----------



## claypigeon

What do you want to know Kev?


----------



## aldra

claypigeon said:


> What i meant by embarrasing was getting percy out in front of 3 women (1 18yr old 1 about 30 and 1 about45.
> But it does wear off after a while. The embarresment i mean.


It's just a bit of skin

Having a baby is far more intrusive

Gosh the whole of the sexual organs exposed

Get real, why is any males bits and pieces

Worthy of worry

They are just bits and pieces

Medical bits and pieces

The same as ours

The bit that is the love , well that's special and privet

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Probably more than is wise Dave, but the whole thing start to finish I suppose, Pm if it gets a bit gory, I could look on YouTube, but when I did that for the biopsy I regretted it, I supose that is a starting point for the amount of "discomfort" though.


----------



## claypigeon

*Prostates*



claypigeon said:


> Right then i will try to explain the procedure. First of all i was peeing very slowly i had several different tests the final one was the camera and film crew the good part was they were pleasing to the eye (3 females) so there i was lay on a bed and one of them says lift up your gown, embarrasing most definately, without going into graphic detail she numbed percy then went exploring.
> About a month later the urologist told me i needed the turp 3 years later i agreed to have it done, iwent to hospital on date given told to sit in waiting area with 5 other men this was 10 in morning 4 in afternoon nurse says we have a bed for you good i thought this is usualy the hard part then i was told the op wasnt going to happen that day to say i was pi****d off is an understatment.
> I went back 3 weeks later had an epidural and it was done, peeing afterwards was uncomfortable but i have to say none of it was painfull only a bit embarasing which after a while even that goes away.
> Any questions please ask and i will try and answer them.
> 
> Dave


Hi kev didnt this post satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## claypigeon

If you like pm me your phone number i find it easier to explain talking to someone rather than typing.

Dave


----------



## aldra

claypigeon said:


> What i meant by embarrasing was getting percy out in front of 3 women (1 18yr old 1 about 30 and 1 about45.
> But it does wear off after a while. The embarresment i mean.


As a nurse

I have to say

Once you've seen one you've seen them all

And as a women giving birth

The whole thing is seen, many times

It's just a bit of body, no different to a head,a leg ,with a specific fuction

We confuse the emotions of love etc when we use it

But that's in the head not the penis

I doubt the penis or the vagina fall in love with anyone

I doubt they even care

Maybe we should blame the Garden of Eden

For displaying our nakedness

Where are those fig leaves ?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Something must happen Sandra or there would be no arousal.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Of course something happens

Remind me what it is Ray?

Sadly we’ve both forgotten becaus of cancer etc 

It’s an organ which goes wrong , just as a heart ect does 

And when it goes wrong no amount of love rectifies it 

We are governed by our physiology 

Not always by our heart 

It’s an organ 

No need to be embarrass when it fails

Sandra


----------



## patp

It's those bloomin' hormones.........


----------



## rayrecrok

patp said:


> It's those bloomin' hormones.........


I'm swimmin in wimmin hormones and can understand why you get the sudden headaches:wink2:.. Never mind they are doing me good I am still talking bollacks and my tits are coming along nicely.. But I can still reverse the car which is a bit of a worry!..
I must still have some totestorone testerone err male hormones left..

ray.


----------



## patp

Oi! I can reverse a car, so don't go casting aspertions, assertions, or whatever, on my driving. Chris bought me a little A35 van when I was learning to drive. I was made to drive it around the stable yard where I kept my horse and reverse it into tight parking places. Once I could do that he let me drive his Corsair


----------



## JanHank

We are glad we made the best of things while they worked :laugh:, its 10 years now since it packed up completely, no other reason than the enlarged prostate. 
It used to worry Hans a lot, he still finds it hard to accept, but I tell him we still have each other, we do _most_ things we used to do before and we certainly couldn´t be as agile, energetic or acrobatic :wink2: as we used to be what with back pain, replacement hips, stiffening joints-- and a pacemaker to boot. As we get older its nice to remember the good times though.

By the way ray, I have seen some men with boobs a few women would be jealous of and I don't think they are taking female hormones :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Forgot to say I picked up his new anti-bionics today, Unacid, never heard of them before.
And here is a turn up for the books, because I thought my pee had a strange smell I just took a sample for the nurse to test and guess what, its been sent to the laboratory for further testing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'll be rotting from the inside out like the rest of us Gerty.


----------



## raynipper

My pee only smells after asparagus and coffee. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

claypigeon said:


> Hi kev didnt this post satisfy your curiosity.
> 
> Right then i will try to explain the procedure. First of all i was peeing very slowly i had several different tests the final one was the camera and film crew the good part was they were pleasing to the eye (3 females) so there i was lay on a bed and one of them says lift up your gown, embarrasing most definately, without going into graphic detail she numbed percy then went exploring.
> About a month later the urologist told me i needed the turp 3 years later i agreed to have it done, iwent to hospital on date given told to sit in waiting area with 5 other men this was 10 in morning 4 in afternoon nurse says we have a bed for you good i thought this is usualy the hard part then i was told the op wasnt going to happen that day to say i was pi****d off is an understatment.
> I went back 3 weeks later had an epidural and it was done, peeing afterwards was uncomfortable but i have to say none of it was painfull only a bit embarasing which after a while even that goes away.
> Any questions please ask and i will try and answer them.
> 
> Dave


More or less Dave, just curious as the how the gave the jab, did the pre numb it like at the dentists? and the size of the camera, it's a tiny hole.


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> We are glad we made the best of things while they worked :laugh:, its 10 years now since it packed up completely, no other reason than the enlarged prostate.
> It used to worry Hans a lot, he still finds it hard to accept, but I tell him we still have each other, we do _most_ things we used to do before and we certainly couldn´t be as agile, energetic or acrobatic :wink2: as we used to be what with back pain, replacement hips, stiffening joints-- and a pacemaker to boot. As we get older its nice to remember the good times though.
> 
> By the way ray, I have seen some men with boobs a few women would be jealous of and I don't think they are taking female hormones :grin2:


I bet you don't have three tits though

When Albert had his lymph nodes removed

Under his arm a huge swelling of lymph occurred

They drained 1 1/2 litres

But a very nice tit remains to this day, slap bang in the middle of it is a mole >

Eat your heart out Ray , only two what a failure ?:grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## claypigeon

Pudsey_Bear said:


> More or less Dave, just curious as the how the gave the jab, did the pre numb it like at the dentists? and the size of the camera, it's a tiny hole.


First off they numbed the area where the lumber puncture was going to be that was the only thing that made me take a sharp lntake of breath . As for the camera it was about the same diameter as a pencil , but they did numb percy first ,when i was lay on the bed with the 3 camera crew in the room the 30year old told me to lift up my gown she then approached me with a syringe in her hand, whats that for i said she replied it was to numb percy oh i said fortunately no needles were involved she squirted the contents in the only hole available and then held percy with her thumb over the end untill it went numb after that i didnt feel a thing only embarassment no pain whatsoever.

Dave


----------



## raynipper

Oh, I'm cringing at the thought.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Just think what my poor boy has to suffer every 6 weeks when the catheter is changed. He is very brave.


----------



## claypigeon

Dont you just love getting old!


----------



## JanHank

When we think about friends who didn't make it past 55 we are very glad we are getting old.


----------



## aldra

Yep, there is only one alternative to getting old 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not liking the sound of the lumbar puncture, I think my bladder can read now, it's been behaving quite well for the last few days


----------



## claypigeon

Im pretty sure Kev that if you ask they will give you anesthetic and knock you out but i can assure you the lumber puncture was painless and recovery is much quicker.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's the very words which make my bottom lip tremble Dave


----------



## JanHank

Unfortunately they will not give Hans the epidural, not after the fiasco they had with him when he had a stent planted. :frown2: He has to be well and truly asleep.


----------



## claypigeon

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's the very words which make my bottom lip tremble Dave


I would have thought something else would be trembling😋


----------



## aldra

You should be so lucky claypidgeon >

Sandra :wink2:

I’ll behave now, possibly, probabally maybe not 

It’s so important that that men talk about these things 

Are not defined by their penis, but are defined by the partner, father, grandfather ect that they are 

My lot adore Albert 

I quite like him :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*New procedure.*

https://www.webmd.com/men/prostate-...ay-shrink-enlarged-prostate-without-surgery#1

Just saw this on our local TV


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Video


----------



## aldra

I guess as females we can be less than sympathetic 

A minute camara inserted in the penis

Try pushing a 10Ib + our even smaller baby through the vagina, internal and external stitches prove it isn’t always easy or even natural, forcepts can be required to pull the baby out , and they go inside the vagina to clamp the babies head 

Just saying lads >:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Next time you have a penis you come and tell us what it's all about Sandra, unlike the virgina (which has been in use with little or no intervention for thousands of years) it was not designed to have anything more than liquid pass through it, and do come and tell us what it's like to push a baby back in.


----------



## Drew

I'm glad you got there before me Kev, I had to erase my writings before posting or I would have been "black balled".

This woman has overstayed her membership and should be given her marching orders.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I agree with your first part, less so the second.


----------



## aldra

ok when would you like “this woman “ to leave

Black balled , how appropriate :wink2:

Tough as you well know I’m going nowhere 

Until I’m ready 

I’m here to torment you 

I’m old and “wear purple “ 

At my age I can 

Love sandra


----------



## aldra

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Next time you have a penis you come and tell us what it's all about Sandra, unlike the virgina (which has been in use with little or no intervention for thousands of years) it was not designed to have anything more than liquid pass through it, and do come and tell us what it's like to push a baby back in.


Don't even go there

Next time I have a penis

Will be a Miracle

And it won't be mine

Cancer has a lot to answer too babe

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## aldra

Drew said:


> I'm glad you got there before me Kev, I had to erase my writings before posting or I would have been "black balled".
> 
> This woman has overstayed her membership and should be given her marching orders.


Get on with you

You love me really

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

Having a baby can't be that bad.. A woman says is it time we had another baby, while a man kicked in the bollacks would never say is it time I was kicked in the bollacks again..

Case proved, no don't thank me!..

ray.


----------



## JanHank

I was going to say earlier, (but just watched a good film instead),
Even though I hear its painful, she's a glutton for punishment as she went through it 5 times, one time out popped 2:grin2: She being Sandra of course. :wink2:

With the prostate men have no choice.:frown2:


----------



## claypigeon

Well i have to say this has certainly been an interesting thread, even though not enough men have posted about their experiances.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has indeed Dave.

I would have liked to have seen more descriptive posts about pre op symptoms, not the best subject, but it may make someone think about seeing a quack if the symptoms match up.


So I guess I have to say summat now :roll:

I perhaps drink 4 mugs of tea/coffee a day more if we go out, and during the day I'm not too bad, but peeing itself can vary enormously, right now I have a stream which continues okay, but quite often it spits n starts, control of direction is impossible, shoes tot eh wall are normal, well on a good day  , and odd sensation to the end of the old chap, not burning, but not pleasant either, doc says this is normal, maybe so, but this is on days when I struggle to fill a teaspoon, and I leave the loo still needing a pee, but history tells me it isn't going to happen, some days it's like a dripping tap when I got to pee, but I have no incontinence at all fortunately.


----------



## raynipper

At the moment and at the grand old age of 77 I don't think I have a problem. Well not any more than my age would expect.
Some ed due to bp tabs. Manageable.
Probably as you Kev 3 or possibly 4 cups/mugs of tea a day but rarely after 6pm. Wine then.
Can usually go through the night without being busting at 7am. Still not an urgent need even after getting up.
But after the am cuppa I can pee three times in the next 45 mins. And if I have a beer in the pm again I usually visit the loo once or twice soon after. 
Sometimes a slow flow if I have been sitting for a long time. But mostly ok flow but nothing like it used to be. Never miss the mark but do make sure it's pointing in the right direction after being screwed up for a long time. No pain or burning at all. But maybe a drip after being tucked away again and relaxed.

So I guess assume I don't have a prostate problem.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

raynipper said:


> At the moment and at the grand old age of 77 I don't think I have a problem. Well not any more than my age would expect.
> Some ed due to bp tabs. Manageable.
> Probably as you Kev 3 or possibly 4 cups/mugs of tea a day but rarely after 6pm. Wine then.
> Can usually go through the night without being busting at 7am. Still not an urgent need even after getting up.
> But after the am cuppa I can pee three times in the next 45 mins. And if I have a beer in the pm again I usually visit the loo once or twice soon after.
> Sometimes a slow flow if I have been sitting for a long time. But mostly ok flow but nothing like it used to be. Never miss the mark but do make sure it's pointing in the right direction after being screwed up for a long time. No pain or burning at all. But maybe a drip after being tucked away again and relaxed.
> 
> So I guess assume I don't have a prostate problem.
> 
> Ray.


The only way you can be sure you are ok is by having a PSA test, in fact all men over 60 should have one it is only a blood test, that's how they found my cancer and I too had no signs anything was wrong, find it early and the treatment is easier, leave it your dead!. Very.

ray


----------



## raynipper

Yes ray. I do have one about once a year along with other blood checks.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

No doubt more are reading, but not contributing.

Hans was given Flomax way back in the late eighties because of enlarged prostate. 
Soon after he had a non specific infection and took a very low dose of anti biotic for years to manage it , with the urologists in control .
When we came to Germany in 2005 his new urologist sent him to the Professor he is seeing now, who put him on a 6 months course of voodoo medicine which among other thing contained a tablet made from grasses. 6 months later all clear, no more infection.
He has the PSA test every year, takes Tamsulosin every day without fail.
4th Feb. this year the ambulance was called because he could not pee and was in excruciating pain.
He was catheterised at the hospital and sent home. Every 3 months since then we have a parcel in a plain wrapper :laugh: which holds the bag supply. 
Every 6 weeks the catheter is changed, not a nice experience.
16th March catheter blocked, taken to hospital, kept in because of infection.
13th May he is absolutely kaput, I emailed his heart specialist who told me to ring the ambulance to get him to Schwedt 60 km. away, as the ambulance wouldn’t have taken him there I took him, he was kept in and on the 16th had a pacemaker fitted.
He had an appointment to have the Turp done, but they cancelled because of the blood disorder.
The most recent things I have told you about in this thread.
Every evening and morning he has a ritual of washing out the bags and never yet has he had one that smells (he made a special adapter to put on the tap for the job.
Accidents do happen, unfortunately, because of that he has a sheet under his side of the bed because the tube did once come undone in the middle of the night. One day he had forgotten to do the valve up and he literally peed in his shoe.:frown2:
At the moment he still has the recent infection, he’s taking Unacid, never had it before and after taking it for 4 days it has done its worst, he was up no end of times last night and not to pee. :frown2:
He’s had a really horrible year what with the pacemaker, bronchitis, blood disorder (pancytopenia) , new hip and this waiting about for the Turp which won’t be done this year, who knows maybe he will have this new vein blocking procedure next year.

I am only telling you this to demonstrate the worst scenario if you do nothing about it.


----------



## aldra

He had has a rough year Jan

Our thoughts are with him 

Urine infections are very comman with catheters , but catheters are needed in retention of urine so it’s a vicious circle 

Tell him I’ve been known to pee in my shoes, with water tablets to assist my heart and rubbish joints that won’t be rushed I’ve become a “Tena” lady 

The distance between the toilet and me multiplied by crap stiff joints + diuretics equals too far away on many occasions :grin2:

So Albert and me make a sorry pair :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

ps it’s why “ I will wear purple “ 

As I’ve already got old 

As the sun ......, a little dog danced ..and his day began 

Sandra >>>


----------



## aldra

rayrecrok said:


> Having a baby can't be that bad.. A woman says is it time we had another baby, while a man kicked in the bollacks would never say is it time I was kicked in the bollacks again..
> 
> Case proved, no don't thank me!..
> 
> ray.


When you are kicked in the ********

You produce nothing worthwhile at the end of it

But I've seen you holding your Gt Grandchild

Lucky you :grin2:

You big softy :wink2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> I was going to say earlier, (but just watched a good film instead),
> Even though I hear its painful, she's a glutton for punishment as she went through it 5 times, one time out popped 2:grin2: She being Sandra of course. :wink2:
> 
> With the prostate men have no choice.:frown2:


Well not every woman has a choice Jan

I wish they did

Me well I did , mostly

Not only did I pop out two but I carried them over thousands of miles

And I had Albert

And together we were ( are) some forbiddable team

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Our Kev is in a bit of bother, he had a biopsy a couple of days ago and today he is in hospital with Sepsis.
He's got his mobile with him so can pick up messages.

Something else to worry Hans about having the catheter removal trial and ultrasound Monday followed by the Turp sometime soon. :frown2:


----------



## patp

Oh no!

Hope both boys are well soon.


----------



## aldra

As I do 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Leave the worrying to me Jan. I do it quite well.



Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Best wishes, Kev. Get out of hospital ASAP. 

.


----------



## jiwawa

Ditto - we miss the banter


----------



## Drew

Not wanting to hijack Christine's thread: 

Great to see you back Kev, I trust that you have recovered from your ordeal and that you will be fit and well enough to oversea your domestic renovations.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drew said:


> Not wanting to hijack Christine's thread:
> 
> Great to see you back Kev, I trust that you have recovered from your ordeal and that you will be fit and well enough to oversea your domestic renovations.


Not back Drew only online, still in ossy. Waiting for dospc or I might be he all weekend.:frown2:


----------



## aldra

Fingers crossed Kev

Home is best but only if you are fully well for discharge 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

Just picked this up on this thread, Sepsis is a bad problem to have so just do as your told and get better.

ray.


----------



## JanHank

Kev, Pudsey bear, is home, tired, but hopefully out of the woods.😊


----------



## aldra

Great

I hope it’s not so long lasting as cancer treatment 

Get it checked all of you 

And if it is

Better alive than dead 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Good news Kev. Take it easy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi all, although the biopsy was the route of the problem it's a 1/100 chance of getting an infection, surprising considering the entry point is an exit point.


More importantly is to get the biopsy done, TBH the MRI is the worst part, the biopsy does have some pain, about the same as a good blood test nurse would give you so even a devout coward like myself managed it, so get yersen check out sooner rather than later.

Having said that the stay was great, 3 good chaps in my 4 man ward, well 4 counting me  , food was passable if you like broccoli which was left oer from Xmas, & grey spuds.

I'd say back to normal, but I'm feeling better than that, the antibiotics may have cured some other ailments I didn't know i had  , but I managed to blag some morphine for my back, I got my normal range of movement back within hours, I walked the length of a corridor and back which the nurse told me was a 1/2 mile, so a mile in total, a few hundred yards is my normal range before pain makes it too much, so Doc on Monday to see what I can get out of the tight arse.

Thank you for the kind thoughts peeps


----------



## patp

So good to hear that you are feeling better Kev!


----------



## Drew

Once again Kev, I'm glad that you have recovered enough to be at home. Take it easy and rest as much as you need to.

If you do have a spare few minutes perhaps you could take a few photographs of your home improvements and your renovations, as you know I am looking forwards to your updates.


----------



## JanHank

He's gone for the removal of the catheter trial, it was touch and go if he would keep the appointment. 
On Saturday he announced he was going to ring them today and cancel it.
He is so worried about having the catheter removed because the urethra is sore, then will he leak after its removed, then the other not nice bit of being poked up the bum.
He left without a smile.

Motley broke a claw on Saturday, it needs removing so I am off to the vet with him in a minute.

I need to visit one of these health farms after this, find one with a nice young man that does massaging and all that relaxing stuff.:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drew said:


> Once again Kev, I'm glad that you have recovered enough to be at home. Take it easy and rest as much as you need to.
> 
> If you do have a spare few minutes perhaps you could take a few photographs of your home improvements and your renovations, as you know I am looking forwards to your updates.


Your wish is my command Drew.

I'm feeling fine except I'm off the Morphine so in pain if I think about moving much, Just spoke to my GP, no chance of getting Morphine


----------



## JanHank

So he got up early special today, he hates getting up early, waist of time, he rang me at 11, still not been seen, I rang the clinic 10 mins ago
And its been postponed. :frown2:

Motley had the claw cut very short and bandaged, he hardly made a sound bless him, although the vet said it will hurt him. He is such a brave little dog.


----------



## JanHank

Scrub that last report, he just rang to say they have removed it and he is to go back at 2 o'clock.

Right hand don't know what the left hand is doing it seems. :frown2:


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Scrub that last report, he just rang to say they have removed it and he is to go back at 2 o'clock.
> 
> Right hand don't know what the left hand is doing it seems. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png


Well, that's a pleasant surprise Jan - hope all goes well.


----------



## patp

Hope it all goes to plan now.


----------



## HermanHymer

Just in case you're thinking this thread doesn't have enough variety, I have a fractured pelvis (not a big one obviously) and strained adductor muscles with a resolving haematoma, and marrow edema. I had an xray in November which showed nothing, but as it wasn't totally better by January, I went for an MRI scan last week and another more upmarket pelvic xray this week and there it was. Nothing can be done. Just wait and see again in 3 months. Anti-inflams make my ankles swell but I can take 3-in-1 painkillers in need. Today I'm sitting as I was hanging curtains yesterday and overdid it. So how did I do this? Early last year, I fell and gave myself a black eye and a sprained wrist. No sign of a pelvic injury. In August I slipped on my wet flip-flops and banged my head on a cigarette machine. But the next day my back was extremely painful. I hobbled around with stick while my husband was ill and afterwards. Now it gets stiff after sitting, lying down for a while, but improving gradually. It's not too bad as long as I don't overdo it, which I do almost every day. What a bunch of crocks we are!!!


----------



## rayrecrok

Viv take more water with your booze!..

ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

rayrecrok said:


> Viv take more water with your booze!..
> 
> ray.


 That'll ruin it! The Swiss "trip">> was first thing in the morning. Maybe I should wake up before I dash off for a shower! The first one was at night, but I hadn't had anything alcoholic. Better if I had as one falls more softly!


----------



## JanHank

And you've kept this to yourself since November while we all thought you were as fit as a fiddle.


----------



## patp

Oh Viv! Just been reading some advice from a cardiologist to take our time when we get up. Lie still for 30 seconds, sit upright for thirty seconds then take thirty seconds to get up. Funnily enough he also advises more water!


----------



## JanHank

Home at 4.30 with new catheter :frown2:

To cut the story short, the prostate is too large for Schwedt to deal with, they could only treat him with open surgery to remove the whole thing and with his blood problem thats not possible.
He has to go to Berlin where they have the laser resection treatment.

If you are interested this helps explain. a video from 2013 so its used more widespread now.


----------



## aldra

What are you like Viv 

I give up 

You’d better get here so we can take care of you 

The hound from hell will fuss 

He worries about anyone I’ll on his patch 

Jan my heart goes out to you both 

What a worry 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*Motleys foot*

He was such a good boy at the vets.


----------



## aldra

Shadow would just have bit her 

He doesn’t do feet 

Not even I can deal with his feet 

Skinned paws 

He’s on his own 

He has a sore ear 

It’s ages since it last happened 

I’ve massaged low hydrocortisone cream into it what a lot of nooks and crannies 

It seems to have done the trick 

He needs to swim in the sea 

Salt water 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Pictures are not too bright coz we are saving on lectric :grin2:

He still wants to play.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It seems a good dog will lick its lips if in pain, a less good dog will growl or bite.


----------



## jiwawa

HermanHymer said:


> Just in case you're thinking this thread doesn't have enough variety, I have a fractured pelvis (not a big one obviously) and strained adductor muscles with a resolving haematoma, and marrow edema. I had an xray in November which showed nothing, but as it wasn't totally better by January, I went for an MRI scan last week and another more upmarket pelvic xray this week and there it was. Nothing can be done. Just wait and see again in 3 months. Anti-inflams make my ankles swell but I can take 3-in-1 painkillers in need. Today I'm sitting as I was hanging curtains yesterday and overdid it. So how did I do this? Early last year, I fell and gave myself a black eye and a sprained wrist. No sign of a pelvic injury. In August I slipped on my wet flip-flops and banged my head on a cigarette machine. But the next day my back was extremely painful. I hobbled around with stick while my husband was ill and afterwards. Now it gets stiff after sitting, lying down for a while, but improving gradually. It's not too bad as long as I don't overdo it, which I do almost every day. What a bunch of crocks we are!!!


Good gracious Viv, you don't do things by half!! The biggest difference about being older is that it takes so much longer to recover from injuries. Be good to yourself!



JanHank said:


> Home at 4.30 with new catheter /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png


That's a real disappointment for you both Jan. At least you have Mottley to cheer you up.


----------



## raynipper

Makes my indigestion small beer. Plus it was self inflicted at the Chinese New Year.


Ray.


----------



## aldra

Viv nowt they can do with a fractured pelvis, much like fractured ribs

Stay mobile and rest 

That does not include hanging curtains !!

Either take less or more alchol, you obviously haven’t got the balance right 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*All arranged*

19th Feb. consultation at new hospital ( just to see if they like him I reckon :grin2

5th March pre. op
6th March the op.


----------



## aldra

Jan I really feel for you

I’m becoming complacent 

Scans panic me 

In between I relax 

It’s almost as though the threat of melonoma no longer exists 

A threat of long ago 

And I need it to remain in the background 

Just like my tissue heart valve which has lasted longer than it should possibly

But a cow met a bit of a cow >

And my hound from hell, whose absence of bowels should have shortened his life

And the truth is death has become the worse thing that could happen to us, please God 

And I can no longer die young 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Not too long to wait then Jan. Mind you I am not the one with the catheter!


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Not too long to wait then Jan. Mind you I am not the one with the catheter!


Would you believe it was one whole year yesterday since he had the first one. :frown2: 
There have been a few accidents, but we don't smell like an old peoples home :wink2:


----------



## aldra

Hey Jan 

There’s been a few accidents here 

For different reasons 

Albert likes to stand up but following cancer treatment, it doesnt stand up 

Me I can’t always make the toilet

But tenna ladies help 

And what does it matter?

We deal with what we deal with 

We believe we are invincible 

But clearly we are not 

Things fail

Does it make us less ?

Not at all

It makes us human 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> Viv nowt they can do with a fractured pelvis, much like fractured ribs
> 
> Stay mobile and rest
> 
> That does not include hanging curtains !!
> 
> Either take less or more alchol, you obviously haven't got the balance right
> 
> Sandra


Well best I come to you for some lessons! Arriving Manchester 7 May.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:You and your better half better be better by then! Very risky practice today - sticking a Transact patch on the adductor muscles (look it up!) :wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## aldra

About time 

Get here I’ll sortyou

And if I can’t the hound will 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Not doing the can-can yet but the Transact has helped a lot. I smile every time I think about 6 May. Lucky I didn't clash with our general election on the 8th! Hope everyone else is hanging in there.


----------



## patp

Glad it’s helping Viv. Lots of physio?


----------



## HermanHymer

patp said:


> Glad it's helping Viv. Lots of physio?


I was wondering whether physio would help, None so far, but when I went to the vampires before breakfast yesterday morning I saw the new rooms of my previous physio and thought I should go and ask. Then when I came out I was gagging for breakfast, or at least coffee so I didn't. Would physio help the muscles and the cracked bone?


----------



## aldra

It might 

I haven’t a clue 
The bones need to heal

Now I’ll help them 

Rest , giggles , serious talks 

A hound from hell to pester you 

Dogs relax you 

This one doesn’t do relax he does get yourself up and going 

But take it easy 

I’m by your side 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Definitely physio!


----------

